# 07-11 sentra 2.0 stillen catback exhaust



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

I know this isn't the right place, but i have a b16(07-11) stillen catback exhaust. Will not work for spec v models. Has around 40k on it. I'm looking to trade straight up for a stock exhaust with the same or less miles. Has a nice deep tone. Have pics to anyone interested. I'm located near Cincinnati,Ohio. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Keeping it now.


----------

